# Cleaning a canister filter



## .BMAC. (Feb 15, 2017)

i've recently moved some fish to a hospital tank (a couple got sick) and want to clean my fluvial 306 to get rid of any diseases and it needs a good clean. The inside and baskets are easy but what would you run threw it to get to the small places?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide perhaps.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Give the parts a 1 part vinegar to 1 part water bath. I use a 5 gallon pail, put all parts you want to clean in with a powerhead to circulate the mixture for 24 hours rinse it all with clean water and your good to go.


----------

